# Glofish?



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember hearing way back in the day that zebra fish were compatible tankmates for bettas. Since glofish are genetically modified zebra fish....would they be compatible as well? I don't have a cycled tank or anything specific in mind, I was just wondering for future reference. 

Also, what's up with that 360 degree tank? Every time i see glofish, they are always pictured in that tank....and I can't imagine this tank being big enough to cycle

(i'm referring to this one)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

More than likely not. It has nothing to do with their temperament, though. People are not advised to pair a betta with brightly colors fish, fish with as long as or longer fins that a typical male, or a fish that is larger than the betta in the tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They would be compatible actually. I know people who keep danios and bettas. Danios may nip though. I will not support genetic modification or the dying of fish however. It is cruel and unnatural IMO.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Fish like this are best off in at least a 20 gallon tank, depends on the betta's personality but it could work.
It's not really cruel persay, a few eggs were given an extra gene several generations back, using the same technology that we use to produce human insulin. As far as unnatural, so are betta fish. Genetic modification is the step up from selective breeding, manipulating genes to do what we want. This is extremely harmless and even healthier than some of the things we've done to selectively bred fish.
Glofish are illegal in California however, in case you live there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not to start a debate or anything here, but genetic modification is way worse then selective breeding IMO. Selective breeding may be manipulated by humans, but it is natural and proven to be safe. Selective breeding is still tampering with nature and in some cases it is taken to the extreme (munchkin cats, balloon mollies) which is not good, but we are not modifying the very things that control what an organism is. In genetic modification, genes are added from one completely unrelated organism to another organism (eg fish genes added to tomatoes to improve cold hardiness) to change the way that organism works to our liking. We do not yet know the long term effects of genetic modification. This is my opinion and I'm going to respect the fact that other people have different opinions. It's a choice if you want to support it, I personally won't but once again, it's your choice. Mods if that was disrespectful in any way I apologize,if that's the case you can edit it. To address your original question, they would probably work in a large enough tank.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

hmmm this is all very interesting. I do remember glofish being taken off the market briefly....i heard it was due to a copyright dispute. At any rate, I'm still reluctant to start a cycled tank, maybe in a few months after I graduate.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

a while back i bought one pink danio aka glofish. i know they should be in groups but i wasnt as smart with bettas and grouping as i am now. right now my male VT just lives with this fella and every time i feed Zuko, the danio tries to steal his food -.- it makes him and myself mad and Zuko usually ends up nipping at the danio to stay away. also around 5 times a week zuko will flare and chase the pooor danio. im planning on attempting to give him to petsmart for free... cause i got him at walmart(stupid idea) and i hope they accept him. poo danio. :c


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

but glofish breed true......

the first patch was used in an experiment.. i forget what, exactly... then they spawned, and the babies were still neon... ect, ect....

so they were an accident, of sorts. it's not dying, like the 'painted' fish and such.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I read a bit about them...it seems they were the result of an attempt to create a fish that would react in pollution/poor water conditions as a way for researchers to monitor the pollution levels of various environments...the neon comes from a jellyfish gene.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

GloFish need at least 20 gallon tanks. I would never keep one with a betta due to their high activity level and that they are Zebra Danios.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, I was told on another betta community that zebra danios were compatible tank mates...is this not correct? I really like guppies and mollies as well, but if i set up a large community tank with my current betta, i'd be worried about him bullying the guppies...he's quite large


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Really it depends on the betta. We give advice not to pair bettas with specific fish in case the asker doesn't really know what to do if it doesn't work out. As long as you have a back up plan for either fish if things don't work (like another tank that's large enough for either just the betta or a whole school of fish), then you can try until you find a match. Also, taking fish back to stores is usually acceptable if you find they won't work well.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

luimeril im going to have to correct you glofish were a scientific experiment. they were created to detect the pollutants in the water. later on someone had the idea of breeding and selling these fish. so its a known fact that this was no accident.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry i did not see the experiment part. i just added a little to yours i guess.


----------

